# Kidney sac



## ogqozo

Jak dokładnie przetłumaczyć na polski "kidney sac"? Teoretycznie wychodzi "woreczek nerkowy", ale czy takie coś naprawdę istnieje?


----------



## JakubikF

A możesz mi przytoczyć kontekst tego słowa w tekscie, w którym to znalazłeś? Mam pewien pomysł, ale muszę to odnieść do kontekstu i wtedy wywnioskować czy mam rację.


----------



## ogqozo

Lekarz operuje pacjenta i przecina mu kidney sac.

"he slits Ben's kidney sac"


----------



## JakubikF

Przyznam szczerze, że przeszukałem trochę Internet i nic nie znalazłem, co naprowadziłoby mnie jasno na to o jakie konkretnie słowo chodzi. Ogólnie wszelkie nazwy anatomiczne po angielsku są zapożyczone z łaciny. Jeśli dotyczy to sytuacji, gdy lekarz dokonuje operacji i przecina coś co ma być kształtu woreczka, torebki i ma być z wiązane z nerką to kojarzy mi się jedynie miedniczka nerkowa. Nie sądze aby chodziło o torebkę Bowmana (Bowman's capsule), bo jest to element składowy nefronu, a nefron jest na tyle mały, że przy operacji raczej nie nacina się tylko jednego (jest ich bardzo wiele w nerce, bo to element ją budujący). Jeśli dodatkowo operacja dotyczyła np. usunięcia kamieni nerkowych to moje rozumowanie byłoby prawidłowe.


----------



## ogqozo

Cóż, jeśli nie znajdę lepszego tłumaczenia, to chyba zostanie "miedniczka nerkowa". Może warto dodać, że nacięcie tego czegoś nie było elementem operacji - był to błąd, który mógł się skończyć śmiercią pacjenta.


----------



## JakubikF

Ja bym nie był taki pewien tego mojego tłumaczenia. To może być równie dobrze zupełnie coś innego, niż element, który zaproponowałem.


----------



## Marga H

Myślę,że chodzi tu o łącznotkankową błonę otaczającą nerkę.Wiele narządów wewnętrznych znajduje się w takich "torebkach" Niektóre z nich mają swoje odrębne nazwy ( np. "torebka " serca to osierdzie) ale w tym przypadku nie ma jakiegoś specjalnego okreslenia anatomicznego w języku polskim.
PS Czy kontekst to streszczenie kolejnego odcinka "Lost"? To może być taka "chirurgia fantastyczna", niekoniecznie ma jakis sens.
A miedniczka nerkowa to po angielsku renal pelvis.


----------



## ogqozo

Tak właśnie myślałem, że skoro nie można znaleźć polskiej wersji, to pewnie chodzi po prostu o powierzchnię nerki. Dzięki.


----------



## dn88

I would just say "torebka nerkowa".


----------



## JakubikF

No dobrze,ale nie znamy struktury o takiej nazwie w języku polskim (tj. "torebka nerkowa"). Przychylam się do Margi. Może tu chodzić o błonę łącznotkankową, jednakże jej przecięcie nie jest śmiertelnie groźne.


----------



## Marga H

JakubikF said:


> No dobrze,ale nie znamy struktury o takiej nazwie w języku polskim (tj. "torebka nerkowa"). Przychylam się do Margi. Może tu chodzić o błonę łącznotkankową, jednakże jej przecięcie nie jest śmiertelnie groźne.


Nawet wycięcie jednej nerki w całosci nie zagraża zyciu.Dlatego pytałam o ten kontekst, bo opisana sytuacja jest w streszczeniu jednego z ostatnich odcinków serialu "Lost" i pewnie dlatego niewiele ma wspólnego z prawdziwa medycyną.


----------



## ogqozo

Tak, chodzi o Lost. Po prostu chcę wiedzieć. W sieci można znaleźć różne naukowe tłumaczenia, dlaczego to a tamto nie mogło się wydarzyć (np. zalanie podwodnej stacji jest wbrew prawom fizyki), ale o tym nic nie było - więc wydawało mi się, że przecięcie tego czegoś naprawdę może spowodować rychłą śmierć. 

Choć jest jeszcze jedno wytłumaczenie - ponieważ owo cięcie zostało użyte do szantażu, bardzo możliwe, że w rzeczywistości wcale nie jest niebezpieczne - a tylko miało tak brzmieć i wywołać panikę. W każdym razie, żeby móc się domyślać, muszę najpierw wiedzieć, co to jest "kidney sac".


----------



## dn88

Quoted from here:


> [...] Wycięto dużego stopnia zwęże­nie połączenia miedniczkowo-moczowodowe i wykonano operację plastyczną mie­dniczki sposobem Anderson — Hynese. Zeszyto także rozerwanie miąższu na gra­nicy dolnego i środkowego kielicha oraz wytworzono przetokę miedniczkową. *To­rebka nerkowa* nie wykazywała cech urazowego uszkodzenia. [...]


----------

